# Probleme nach mySQL 4.0.15 Installation



## dummi (30. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich wollte auf meinem Root-Server ein Update von mySql 3.23.54 auf 4.0.15 machen. Da Yast2 erhebliche Grafikprobleme macht, hab ich mir Webmin installiert. Der ließ mich aber nicht die neuen RPMs drüberinstallieren sodas ich die alten RPMs gelöscht habe und die neuen installieren wollte. Webmin gab allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung raus:

_Sie können versuchen, das Paket erneut zu installieren, indem Sie zurückgehen und andere Installationseinstellungen wählen _ 

mit SSH sah die Fehlermeldung so aus:

_Segmentation failed_ 

Jetzt hab ich mir das Source Paket auf den Server geladen und wollte es "installieren". Nachdem ich dann alles eingetippt habe und mit Enter bestätigt habe kamm folgende Fehlermeldung:

_configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files! 
Check your system clock
You have new mail in /var/mail/root _ 

dort steht geschrieben:

*Can't load '/tmp/mysql.so' for module DBD::mysql: libmysqlclient.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory at PERL2EXE_STORAGE/DynaLoader.pm line 206. 
at confixx_counterscript.pl line 37 
Compilation failed in require at confixx_counterscript.pl line 37. 
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at confixx_counterscript.pl line 37. 
* 

Was kann das sein, was muß ich machen und wer kann mir helfen 

 mfg

  dummi


----------



## danube (30. September 2003)

Blöde Frage: Du hast also einen Root Server (im Web) und wahrscheinlich auch confixx installiert, stimmts?


----------



## dummi (30. September 2003)

Ja hab ich, Confixx Pro 2.0.11  -  hab schon überlegt ob es was bringen würde wenn ich das letzte Update von Confixx nochmal drüberinstallieren sollte.

mfg

   dummi


----------



## danube (30. September 2003)

Also, erstmal Confixx stoppen.

In der Confixx Anleitung steht dass es das Modul DBD::mysql benötigt, also solltest du das vielleicht erstmal updaten bevor du MySQL installierst.

Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht genau wo dieses Modul zu finden ist, ber ich denke eines der folgenden Packete wird es beinhalten:
http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/perl-DBD-mysql.html?hl=de&cs=dbd:PN:0:0:1:0
http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/perl-DBD-MySQL.html?hl=de&cs=dbd:PN:0:0:1:0
http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/perl-DBD-MySQL2.html?hl=de&cs=dbd:PN:0:0:1:0


----------



## dummi (30. September 2003)

Danke für die Links, bloß welche Version nehme ich ? Auf dem Server ist SuSE 8.1 drauf mit einer i686 Architektur, jetzt sind hier folgendeDistributionen aufgelistet, welche kann ich nehmen 

 - Alt Linux Sisyphus
 - Alt Linux 2.2
 - PLD Linux 1.0
 - ASP Linux 9
 - Aurora 1.0
 - FalseHope
 - Netwinder
 - RedHat Rawhide
 - RedHat 9 
 - Yellow Dog 3.0 
 - Fedora (rh) 9


und Confixx stoppen ?


----------



## danube (30. September 2003)

*ähm* Ja Sorry, hab jetzt die "offizielle" Homepage von dem Modul gefunden: http://search.cpan.org/author/RUDY/DBD-mysql-2.9002/lib/DBD/mysql.pm#INSTALLATION



Läuft denn Conifxx nicht automatisch mit Systemstart?


----------



## dummi (30. September 2003)

Ja, hab auch dannach gesucht  hab jetzt die Version 2.9002   runtergeladen
puh muß kompiliert werden ...

Zu Confixx, klar läuft automatisch mit Systemstart, muß nur den Befehl suchen um Confixx zu stoppen.


----------



## dummi (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

kannst du mir denn mal einen Tip geben wie ich Confixx gestopt bekomme ? Hab bis jetzt nur eine Information bekommen das es was mit Cronjobs zu tun hat. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## dummi (4. Oktober 2003)

Aus einem anderen Forum bekamm ich folgenden Tip:



> 1. den cronjob aus /etc/cron.d/ löschen
> 
> 2. apache conf bearbeiten:
> 
> ...



da apache den reload nicht annahm hab ich stop/start gemacht. Bei start bekomme ich jetzt folgenden Fehler:

root:/ # apachectl start
Syntax error on line 9 of /etc/httpd/suse_loadmodule.conf:
Cannot load /usr/lib/apache/libphp4.so into server: libmysqlclient.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started
root:/ # apachectl status

Looking up localhost
localhost
Making HTTP connection to localhost
socket failed: family 10 addr ::1 port 80.
Alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.

lynx: Can't access startfile http://localhost/server-status
root:/ #


----------



## dummi (4. Oktober 2003)

würde ja gern DBD::mysql installieren, bloß der Server ist down und dann blockt DBD mit CPAN zu 100% ab.

Wer weiß weiter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Oktober 2003)

Tipp:

find / -name libmysqlclient.so*
Wenn Resultat ausgegeben wird, Pfad in /etc/ld.so.conf eintragen und ld neu starten.

Btw.: geht per ldconfig


----------



## dummi (6. Oktober 2003)

das Ergebniss sieht wie folgt aus:

/usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.12.0.0
/usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.12
/usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so

hier ist nur die entpackte Source:
/usr/local/src/mysql-4.0.15a/libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.so.12.0.0
/usr/local/src/mysql-4.0.15a/libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.so.12
/usr/local/src/mysql-4.0.15a/libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.so

In der mysql-shared-compat soll sich die Datei befinden, hab sie allerdings nur als RPM Datei vorliegen und bei dem Versuch diese zu entpacken bzw. installieren bekomme ich wieder nur folgenden Fehler:

Segmentation failed


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Oktober 2003)

Ausführlichst Google betätigen (nicht nur 5 Minuten) ...


----------

